# Insensitive: the movie 30 minutes or less



## billc (Aug 7, 2011)

See, I meant to post this in the rec room, not here in the study.  Sorry.




This movie, 30 minutes or less is coming out fairly soon.  It can't helped but be noticed that this "comedy" is based on the real life death of a pizza delivery man by bank robbers.  The actual story involved a pizza delivery man who was forced to wear a bomb vest and rob a bank for unknown robbers.  He was cornered by police and before they could remove the device it detonated killing him.  The movie is a comedy that is essentially this story.  I don't plan on seeing it, but I have to ask, is this the right kind of movie to make with what happened?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Douglas_Wells


----------



## Twin Fist (Aug 7, 2011)

thats tacky


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 7, 2011)

Hmm, that's one of those where it depends on what the film is like whether it is tacky or not.  The fact that it is taken form real life tends me towards agreeing that is not good taste being exhibited there but British film-making, for example, has a tradition of farce and tragedy intermixed; the terrible interleaved with the comedic.  So it might work as a movie, given that the 'victim' was actually part of the plot.

That said, it's not likely to make my 'go and see' list.


----------



## Steve (Aug 7, 2011)

I've seen the trailer, and it doesn't look like anything I'd want to see.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 7, 2011)

Admin note:  Thread moved to the Rec Room


----------



## SensibleManiac (Aug 7, 2011)

I think Sony and the writers of this movie will end up in a lawsuit over this and rightfully so.
It's ridiculous and in very bad taste to base a comedy on another person's murder. Any way you look at it, this guy was murdered and the movie is obviously ripped off from the real situation that occurred. These people should be ashamed for putting together a comedy out of this.


----------



## billc (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for moving the post.


----------



## billc (Aug 7, 2011)

I guess if someone really skilled at writing and directing were involved it could be an interesting story on film.  From what I have seen in the trailer it doesn't seem like that was the way they went.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Aug 7, 2011)

Right, making a comedy out of it is the first clue that this is distasteful.

Had they just based a drama out of the real events then of course I don't see what would be wrong with retelling or using the story as part of the movie plot. But there are limits to what you can attempt to make fun of and making fun of someone being murdered just doesn't come off as in good taste.


----------



## Thesemindz (Aug 7, 2011)

It should be pointed out that the original "victim" was later proven to be a part of the plot all along. He was an accomplice in the bank robbery who was only going to _pretend _to have been collared against his will. What he didn't know was that his fellow accomplices were planning to kill him all along anyway, and it wasn't until he actually showed up to put the bomb on that he realized it was real.

As a pizza guy I can tell you that several of us paid especially close attention to this incident when it happened. When I first saw the trailer for the movie, I immediately made the connection to the real life crime. Honestly, I don't care if it's insensitive or not. If it's funny, I'm game. If it's not, then they shouldn't be making it anyway.


-Rob


----------



## billc (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah, they can make what they want, I won't be seeing it though.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 8, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> I've seen the trailer, and it doesn't look like anything I'd want to see.


Same here, but, for me, it is because I hate that guy.
I'd watch it if they blew him to pieces...


----------

